# Bikesdirect; Something lighter than 520?



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

What are the odds of seeing a steel frame bike lighter than say 520 but not as light as 853?
I'd really love to see an all steel bike for all of us casual riders and enthusiasts that want a little more pep but don't want to give up on the ride of steel. Or maybe something to fill the niche of the "speedy commuter". Maybe something in the Columbus line?


----------

